# Redhair



## s_lost (Aug 28, 2010)

Lately I've been thinking a lot about dying my hair red. Not re-red, but this kind of golden red:












I'm a blonde using the same hair color for more than 10 years now. I love the color, I'm just feeling the need of change, ya know?

Of course I would go to a professional, but I've some fears... I had an horrid experience when I change my hair from red to blonde and it turned out orange (and it was in a salon!).

But my doubts concerning more makeup. Like, I would loose all my blue eyeshadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, I love blue es, but I don't think they work well for redheads (green and black are perfect). I'm not sure if purples will not be too much with redhair too.

What do you think about this hair color and makeup? Dos and don'ts?

Thanks a lot, girls!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 28, 2010)

My hair is probably similar to what you posted. Still use the blue shadows, but Parrot and the like. I still LOVE to wear purple. The best thing is to play with the makeup after the red hair. Golds are great too!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 29, 2010)

You can still rock blues!! if ever you "oh this colour is goingto be too much!" with such a vivid hair colour, pair it with a neutral (ie neutral all over the lid and the blue in the crease and line under the lash line, or vice versa)!As for purples? Theyre one of my absolute FAVOURITES with red hair. DO IT


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 29, 2010)

I have red-red hair and I love wearing blue eyeshadow. I tend to wear darker blues and it looks really good!


----------



## feeorin (Aug 29, 2010)

purple is perfect with red hair! and I'm sure you can make blue work too (I'm too warm for blue..)


----------



## s_lost (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you so much, girls! I'm more and more tempted to change


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

love red hair!  do it!


----------



## s_lost (Aug 29, 2010)

Unh... now that you reassure me about the eyeshadows, I'm thinking about the lipsticks! lol

I'm not ready to give up of Hollywood Nights, Pink Plaid, Gaga...

I can't see other lipstick color than a rosy nude for headhair, what do you think?

Thanks, girls


----------



## revinn (Aug 30, 2010)

I love bright pinks, reds, CORALS (gorgeous with red hair), pinky nudes, peaches, and I adore Gaga!

I don't find my red hair very limiting when it comes to make-up.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Sep 3, 2010)

You would be shocked at the colors both makeup and clothing redheads can pull off, especially when it is a pretty golden red. I say go for it. It would look amazing on you!!


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 3, 2010)

I think thats a gorgeous color! I love when redheads wear emerald green shadow and baby pink lips.


----------



## s_lost (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you so much, girls! Each time I see Christine Hendricks on Mad Men I'm more and more excited to change


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 3, 2010)

I went from blonde to red and never going back.  I can wear blues, greens, purples, pinks, etc.  You can wear almost anything.  Just be prepared for lots of attention!


----------



## s_lost (Sep 3, 2010)

To the redheads: do you dye your eyebrowns as well? I dyed mine blonde sometimes, but is awfull - they grow very quickly, and 1 week later they're tiger style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think with red they can be more natural when growing, but I don't know if it's worth it... Do you use some eyeshadow or liner?

Also, do you touch up the roots at home or in a salon? (I do it myself every 3 weeks, but changing dramatically the color, I'm not sure)

Thank you so much!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_I went from blonde to red and never going back. I can wear blues, greens, purples, pinks, etc. You can wear almost anything. Just be prepared for lots of attention!_

 
True for me too!

I'm going to answer some of your questions in this post..no I don't dye my eyebrows. I just go to the salon and get my color because I am two different colors (brown for my natural dirty blonde and the all over red).


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 4, 2010)

I did dye my eyebrows. Non matching brows makes me CRAZY!!! Its true they do shed, but when they start to, i usually fill them in with an auburn pencil/brow filler until i need to redye.

I used to use Glo mineral brow duo in auburn. I think Laura mericier might make a nice auburntoo, as does smashbox!


----------



## Vicodin (Nov 17, 2010)

blue/teal/green eyeshadows are MADE for redheads! 

  	i have naturally drak blonde hair but dyed it dark brown for years - i always loved blue eyeshadow but it looked horrible on me. when i decided to dye it red i googled a little bit and i often read that "jewel" toned eyeshadows are gorgeous on redheads - since i have red hair i CAN actually wear blue eyeshadows and it looks fantastic (i probably sound too enthusiastic, but it just looks so good!) 

  	...just play with your eyeshadows but i don't think you will have to disclaim the blue ones!


----------



## cappuccino (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to hijack, but I want to dye my hair a similar colour to *Rihanna's* red. I am aware it's a wig and what not, but can anyone recommend a dye? I am thinking of trying Special Effects 'Nuclear Red', but any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------

